# How do you handle women who dress half naked for the club and demand you blast heat?



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

I live in chicago. Some women come out half naked in freezing weather on the way to the bar and require i blast the heat.

So I'm supposed to burn up and be extremely uncomfortable in my own car so you can dress like a ****?

Not to mention my nonprofit per trip gets worse because im burning alot more fuel.

Gosh that pitches me off!

Too much to ask for 2 bucks imho.

Have this happened to you?
How do you handle it?


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Regularly


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

Blast the Heat and roll down all the windows


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

I tell them I keep the temp at a constant so I don't get sick.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

I turn up the heat.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Is this seriously a question?


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

tell them they are over dressed


----------



## FMLUber (Nov 15, 2017)

I enjoy one of the few “perks” of driving for Uber.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Wear shorts and t shirt. Crank heat up until they start "stirring their soup" as Merc has experienced.


----------



## UberwithStuber (Jan 18, 2017)

The only women I handle is my wife!


----------



## Kcope316 (Nov 7, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> Not to mention my nonprofit per trip gets worse because im burning alot more fuel


Increasing heat has no effect on fuel consumption. The coolant in your engine is already at operating temp all increasing the temp dial does is increase the amount of hot air that is allowed into the cabin.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

turn up the heat...


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

UberwithStuber said:


> The only women I handle is my wife!


Somehow I feel that other than physically handling (touching) you are the one being handled by the wife. They seem to always know how to handle us.

As to the OP's question. Turn the heat up I guess. Or if you are a devious perve, like me, turn on the AC and make it colder. If they are really dressed like hoochies you may seem something pop up in their dress.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Nonya busy said:


> I live in chicago. Some women come out half naked in freezing weather on the way to the bar and require i blast the heat.
> 
> So I'm supposed to burn up and be extremely uncomfortable in my own car so you can dress like a ****?
> 
> ...


Running the heater doesn't use additional gas


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Nonya busy said:


> I live in chicago. Some women come out half naked in freezing weather on the way to the bar and require i blast the heat.


You ain't seen nothin' yet!

You should see how they dress when they come to Miami for vacation, spring break, or especially music festivals! Or Art Basel this week.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Nonya busy said:


> I live in chicago. Some women come out half naked in freezing weather on the way to the bar and require i blast the heat.
> How do you handle it?


Tell them to move to Phoenix.


----------



## Tryzub Gorinich (Jun 11, 2017)

If you can't handle dumb bar time hoochies asking you to krank up the heat in freezing wind hell that is Chicago, then this line of work is not for you. Go be a librarian or something.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I picked up two women for a 35 mile airport run last week. The minute we started the one said she was burning up please turn on the AC full blast. Now, it was only about 70F outside. I thought after a few minutes she'd cool off. But no.... she wanted the AC full blast the whole trip! I was freezing my ass off. But I just kept it on. At the end of the ride she thanked me and apologized for freezing me out.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> I live in chicago. Some women come out half naked in freezing weather on the way to the bar and require i blast the heat.
> 
> So I'm supposed to burn up and be extremely uncomfortable in my own car so you can dress like a ****?
> 
> ...


this OP is so lame, it does not deserve a response. It is obviously a thinly veiled brag.

Turning up heat has no effect on fuel consumption, if anything it helps regulate the temp of your engine.

I had two super hot girls (models) in my car yesterday with short skirts and no panties. Big deal, I'm a professional and drove them to their next club on sunset.

Wanna be the big man? Turn up the heat and stop whining.


----------



## indytd (Aug 29, 2016)

Nonya busy said:


> I live in chicago. Some women come out half naked in freezing weather on the way to the bar and require i blast the heat.
> 
> So I'm supposed to burn up and be extremely uncomfortable in my own car so you can dress like a ****?
> 
> ...


Turn up the heat really hot so they will take off more clothes and sweat. Then offer to turn it down to where you want it.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Tihstae said:


> Somehow I feel that other than physically handling (touching) you are the one being handled by the wife. They seem to always know how to handle us.
> 
> As to the OP's question. Turn the heat up I guess. Or if you are a devious perve, like me, turn on the AC and make it colder. If they are really dressed like hoochies you may seem something pop up in their dress.


Lol, why would you get married only to let the woman wear the pants. Just give her your privates while youre at it 

To OP, it depends, are they BOTH at some point in time that night inviting me for netflix and chill? If not, I'm not turning up the heat, and you can get out and wait for the next lame that will drool at you because this trip has been cancelled. Will also report em for being rude .


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Shakur said:


> Lol, why would you get married only to let the woman wear the pants. Just give her your privates while youre at it
> 
> To OP, it depends, are they BOTH at some point in time that night inviting me for netflix and chill? If not, I'm not turning up the heat, and you can get out and wait for the next lame that will drool at you because this trip has been cancelled. Will also report em for being rude .


True


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

If it's a Pool ride they get AC in the winter and heat in the summer


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> If it's a Pool ride they get AC in the winter and heat in the summer


Good idea. Lmao


----------



## John Campbell (May 21, 2016)

Simple solution. Ask the lady to sit in front where it is warmer.


----------



## fusionuber (Nov 27, 2017)

This thread is awesome lol some of these responses are gold


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

JimKE said:


> You ain't seen nothin' yet!
> 
> That's the problem. I want to see something.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Nonya busy said:


> I live in chicago. Some women come out half naked in freezing weather on the way to the bar and require i blast the heat.
> 
> So I'm supposed to burn up and be extremely uncomfortable in my own car so you can dress like a ****?
> 
> ...


Simple, I moved to California


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Ugh, drive half naked as well.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Perfect time for a motor boat or a mustache ride. Warm 'em right up.


----------



## Wiseleo (Feb 8, 2017)

42F degrees outside. Comfy 72F in my car set by my automatic climate control. "How do you roll down the window?" - asks the passenger who brought in some smelly food in bag pointing to my sliding door. That door, of course, does not roll down.

As luck would have it, my rear climate control system is out of service. I told my passenger she's welcome to sit in front where she can set her A/C as cold as she wants. She refused. Tried to activate my rear A/C system, which I disabled from my control panel. Reiterated my offer. She still refused.

As for the rest of them, set temperature control to whatever they want. I have a heated seat and independent climate control to keep it at the temperature I prefer.

Had one ask me to turn on heat last night. I invited her to sit in front where she would have a heated seat. She loved it.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I’m not sure the heater in my car even works. We don’t need such a thing in SW Florida


----------



## ncnealncn (Feb 15, 2018)

I adjust the heat/air all the time for the passengers. And that one time I got a tip. Well no I didn't but it would have been nice if I did.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I would turn the heat up to the maximum (86 in my car) at which point they may decide they’re over dressed and have to remove more clothes.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Tell them that if they take off the rest, you'll turn up the heat... 

Yes, I'm kidding hehe  Please don't do that! 

As for my real response, I think I'm with SuzeCB. I keep my car at a constant temp (so I don't get sick). There is a control for the back so that they can slightly adjust it a bit (and they're welcome to use that), and there are heated seats in the back (cooled is only the front), they are welcome to use that as well. There are only a very, very few rare situations I'd be willing to crank up the heat in the entire car for though. For example, if I was picking up some family because their car broke down, and the kids were freezing because they'd been standing outside with no jackets for like 10 minutes, I'd crank it up (at least for a bit) for something like that (but they'd have to move the car seats over from the other car! ).

Heck, if they don't mind some dog hair, I'd even grab the blanket I keep in the back for dogs to lay on and they can cover up with that too.


----------



## Moonrider (Feb 5, 2018)

If they're cold, I have two very soft, very warm plush blankets they can wrap up in, right behind the back seat. I've gotten a few compliments for having them for that first ride of the day on cold mornings.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

I might blow on my hands, maybe rub them together so they’re not cold. That’s how I’d handle ‘em.


----------



## ncnealncn (Feb 15, 2018)

UberBeamer said:


> I guess I'd turn up the heat and suggest that the cutest one sit up front because it will help the automatic climate control distribute the heat more evenly in the cabin. There are sensors in the seat which control this.... Not really, but not bad right?


There's about a 76.7% chance that they will believe this. Give it a try and let us know how it works.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

On cold nights I wear only regular light clothes, sometimes even shorts because I know the riders will want heat.

I don’t worry about the extra 2 cents I spent on that heat.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

I turn off all ventilation and lock the windows, because if I don't, I can't see the surrounding traffic through the cloud of body glitter. Safety first.


----------



## ncnealncn (Feb 15, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> On cold nights I wear only regular light clothes, sometimes even shorts because I know the riders will want heat.


I do the same thing. I also wear sandals because the vent makes my feet hot.


----------



## ncnealncn (Feb 15, 2018)

Heat doesn't cost extra. It's a byproduct of internal combustion engines. According to The American Society of Mechanical Engineers June 2012. "Currently, up to 65% of the heat energy produced in internal combustion engines, whether gasoline or diesel, is wasted. Typically, the powertrain or engine dissipates the heat by convection, where it is carried to the cooling circuit or lost out of the tailpipe in exhaust gases."


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

ncnealncn said:


> Heat doesn't cost extra. It's a byproduct of internal combustion engines. According to The American Society of Mechanical Engineers June 2012. "Currently, up to 65% of the heat energy produced in internal combustion engines, whether gasoline or diesel, is wasted. Typically, the powertrain or engine dissipates the heat by convection, where it is carried to the cooling circuit or lost out of the tailpipe in exhaust gases."


WHAT ABOUT THE WEAR AND TEAR ON THE BLOWER MOTOR???


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> WHAT ABOUT THE WEAR AND TEAR ON THE BLOWER MOTOR???


It's built into the tip.


----------



## ncnealncn (Feb 15, 2018)

UberBeamer said:


> Now we're getting down into the weeds. Can we focus on the exposed flesh please.


He's right.

Lets get back to thinking about half naked hoochies with no panties covered in glitter braving the cold to go to the clubs in winter sitting in the front seat.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

1.5xorbust said:


> It's built into the tip.


You know that's what I told her...

It's all built into the tip...action...8>O

No tip...no action...8>)

Rakos


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

Turn up the heat but not so much that I am roasting


----------



## Fed truck (Nov 9, 2017)

I ride with the heat on hell and the window halfway open people are often confused by this lol


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Tell me it’s broke uber don’t earn enough to repair it


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Eugene73 said:


> Tell *them* it's broke uber don't earn enough to repair it


FIFY


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

how do I handle them? With both hands


----------



## Nad2018 (Mar 18, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I picked up two women for a 35 mile airport run last week. The minute we started the one said she was burning up please turn on the AC full blast. Now, it was only about 70F outside. I thought after a few minutes she'd cool off. But no.... she wanted the AC full blast the whole trip! I was freezing my ass off. But I just kept it on. At the end of the ride she thanked me and apologized for freezing me out.


I hope she at least tipped well


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Kcope316 said:


> Increasing heat has no effect on fuel consumption. The coolant in your engine is already at operating temp all increasing the temp dial does is increase the amount of hot air that is allowed into the cabin.


This isn't true for a hybrid or electric car.


----------



## Whitney Delawyer (Dec 17, 2017)

I'm usually cold all of the time and have pax asking me to turn down the heat while im also in a jacket, so im always hoping for the girls in skimpy clothes to jump in so i don't have to freeze.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

I handle them just the way they like to be handled  lol

JK, I have my own hawt little lady at home. No handling of Pax.


----------



## notthatstupid (Mar 19, 2018)

Whitney Delawyer said:


> I'm usually cold all of the time and have pax asking me to turn down the heat while im also in a jacket, so im always hoping for the girls in skimpy clothes to jump in so i don't have to freeze.


Yeah. Heat really hurts the range on my electric car, so the heated seats help a lot. If it's cold, I crank the heat before I get there and then turn it off right before picking them up. Wait, I've gotten off topic...


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

DrivingForYou said:


> this OP is so lame, it does not deserve a response. It is obviously a thinly veiled brag.
> 
> Turning up heat has no effect on fuel consumption, if anything it helps regulate the temp of your engine.
> 
> ...


----------

